# Digital Nerve Block



## rjenn86 (Jun 27, 2013)

I have a chart note that dictates pt had a digital nerve block to aspirate a cyst.

Dictation reads: 
 The patient has a mucous-type ganglion cyst emanating off the dorsal aspect of her right thumb IP joint.  We discussed treatment options and I recommended a simple aspiration attempt.  This was performed today under strict sterile technique.  I removed approximately a half cc of gelatinous fluid and gained complete evacuation of the cyst and I placed 2 additional punctures through the far walls of the cyst.  I then applied a pressure dressing.  This was done under a digital nerve block to obtain anesthesia for the procedure. 

Today under strict sterile technique performed a digital nerve block of her right thumb using 3 cc of Marcaine,  and once appropriate anesthesia was produced and performed an aspiration of the cyst of her thumb and placed several puncture holes through the far walls of the cyst to generate a good healing response.

I am wondering, would i bill out a digital nerve block cpt code or just use cpt code 20600. I would think using 20600 would be more appropriate. 
Thank you for your help!


----------



## adricpc (Jul 2, 2013)

I do not believe that you can bill for the digital nerve block, as the "anesthesia" is usually inclusive to the procedure.


----------

